

Hulu Has A Desktop Client For Linux - tsally
http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux

======
liuliu
I disappointed to see that the Linux version requires Flash. The Flash plugin
performance are terrible on Linux. Hulu should do better than wrapping Flash
to a exec. The VLC codebase is good to start with.

~~~
dangrover
Do you not need Flash to view the Hulu website? Am I missing something?

~~~
colonelxc
Yes, Linux flash performance sucks (when it works at all), so it would be
great to have a native Linux client that didn't bring with it all the
inefficiencies of flash for something as simple as playing videos.

------
eggoa
I just tried it on my wimpy celeron laptop running Ubuntu. The desktop client
maxes out my CPU and drops frames, while Hulu shows run smoothly in firefox
(with some cycles to spare).

So, for me anyway, it's actually worse than normal Hulu.

~~~
bitwize
_Hulu shows run smoothly in firefox (with some cycles to spare)._

That is, when Flash Player 10 isn't segfaulting and taking all of Firefox with
it.

~~~
s3graham
I _really_ recommend <http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel>
both for speed and so that if Flash crashes it's mostly only killing itself.

